# Brazilian: Pronunciation of the last letter of a word



## WannaBFluent

Bom dia,

I noticed that when a letter is at the end of a word, the sounds often change.

- *o* becomes /*u*/
examples: no quinto, do, consulado, apartamento
but, exception (still pronounced as /*o*/): com o desconto, Americano


- *e *becomes /i/
example: de frente /dji frentchi/, e /i/, prefere

- *r *(rolled) becomes a roughly aspired /hrh/
examples: vou ver, andar

- some becomes silent:
_____ - sou, sim becomes /so, si/
_____ - para o mar becomes /par o mar/

- and more...

Are there some rules to know the exact pronunciation?

Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

Sou sim is always pronounced as /sow sĩ/(nasal i), never /sow si/ [final M is never pronounced in Portuguese, it only serves to signalise the preceding vowel is nasal]
The Rs are really crazy because depend on which dialect are we talking about. Rs in Rio differ from Rs in São Paulo, which differs from R in Southern Brazil, which differs from R in Portugal. But I can say that a rolled R never becomes guttural because they don't coexist in the same dialect. People in Rio never trill their R, for example.

Infinitives tend to have their final R silent. *Vou falar > /vow falá/* (similar to _parle*r*_)
People who drop the R usually don't connect it with the next vowel *Vou falar amanhã > /vow falámanhã/*
People who pronounce their final R tend to do it differently. */falaR/(like american R), /falahr/ or /falar/ (like tapped R)*
In the above case, people will connect their Rs with the next vowel:
That R can become a tapped R (like in prato) if the next word starts with vowel: *Vou falar amanhã > /vou falara manhã/*


----------



## guihenning

Also about vowels:
*A*: final A can or can not be reduced to /â/. Not as strong as the Portuguese do, but it changes, especially in monosyllables. Pr*a* > /prâ/ Para > /párâ/
*E*: It's recommended that you reduce all final E to /i/. Otherwise it sounds a little weird/Spanish/Italian. Pan*e* > _/pãni/,_ Infam*e* _/infâmi/_, Telefon*e* > _/telefôni/_
*O*: it's also recommended that you reduce all final O to /u/: Calad*o* > _/caládu/_, Fechad*o* > _/fechádu/_, American*o* > _/americãnu/.

Vowel reduction* is standard in Portuguese when vowels are in unstressed position, so people who don't do it (especially Southern Brazil) are considered not standard._

Brazilians are often resilient to reduce letter *O when it's in inicial or medial position*. But it happens. C*o*mprimentar can either sound as /kumprimentar/ or /komprimentar/. Ac*o*m*o*dar can either sound as /akomodar/ or /akumudar/.

Final E can often disappear after the palatal T /tx/: avante /avantx/, adiante /adjiantx/, cortante /kortantx/. Or we can just keep it, depending on the person, speed and dialect: /adjiantxi/, /avantxi/, /kortantxi/.

_*Vowel reduction is the process in which E becomes /i/, O becomes /u/ and so on…_


----------



## WannaBFluent

Muito muito obrigado por todos estes detalhes.

I have one more question, for the word está, some people say /extá/ and others say /está/.

What is the correct pronunciation in Rio de Jaineiro?


----------



## guihenning

In Rio Ss are fricative /x/. So their standard pronunciation is /ixtá/


----------



## WannaBFluent

Thanks brother


----------



## WannaBFluent

I need some clarification about the pronuncitation, because I have some example in minds that sounds really weird to me :

1. *Rio de Janeiro*
Do we pronounce (r)iiu dji janeiru? (I put the R in brackets because I heard that Brazilians say *Rio *without clearly pronouncing the R, it sounds like iiu)

2. *Favela do Rola*
Do we pronounce favela du rola?

3. *Bandidos tentam assaltar Policias e vão para o saco no Rio*
Do we pronounce bandidos tetã assaltàhr policias i vão para u sacu nu (r)iiu?

4. *Viatura com armas*
Do we pronounce viatura cõ armas? or viatura cũ armas?

5. *Vigilante de banco atira em ladrões e evita assalto*
Do we pronounce vigilanxi dji bancu axira ẽ ladrões i evita assaltu? or axira ĩ ladrões i evita assaltu?

6. *O lado obscuro do Rio*
Do we pronounce u ladu obscuru du (r)iiu?

Obrigado.


----------



## guihenning

1. Initial Rs are _always_ pronounced. I don't know anyone who omits them. People in Rio tend to make it an hiatus to pronounce «_Rio_», so rather than /riw/, they're likely to pronounce /ri-u/
2. Yes.
3. 'tẽtã (sounds like têntão) _[Remember that N and M will nasalize their preceding vowel]_
4. Both are possible.
5. Both are equally possible. The latter may be more common cause it fits perfectly in the speech rhythm
6. Yes. «obscuro» with fricative S /obxcúru/


----------



## WannaBFluent

Muito obrigado irmão 
Brazilian Portuguese sounds are more difficult to understand than I thought though!


----------



## guihenning

I think we are so easily understood. But Brazilian Portuguese is a piece of cake compared to the European one, that's for sure.
You'll get the hang of it with time, you seem to understand already the basic mechanisms of the speech…


----------



## xiskxisk

WannaBFluent said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> I noticed that when a letter is at the end of a word, the sounds often change.
> 
> - *o* becomes /*u*/
> examples: no quinto, do, consulado, apartamento
> but, exception (still pronounced as /*o*/): com o desconto, Americano
> 
> 
> - *e *becomes /i/
> example: de frente /dji frentchi/, e /i/, prefere
> 
> - *r *(rolled) becomes a roughly aspired /hrh/
> examples: vou ver, andar
> 
> - some becomes silent:
> _____ - sou, sim becomes /so, si/
> _____ - para o mar becomes /par o mar/
> 
> - and more...
> 
> Are there some rules to know the exact pronunciation?
> 
> Obrigado.



In Portuguese there is a lot of vowel reduction.
A is reduced to /ɐ/ (common in Portugal, in Brazil I think many dialects don't reduce it)
E is reduced to /i/ or /ɨ/ (the latter is the common reduction in Portugal, not used in Brazil I think)
O is reduced to /u/

Reduction almost always occur in unstressed syllables after the stressed syllable.
In Portugal it's common in unstressed syllables before the stressed syllable too.

Attention, nasal vowels don't reduce, neither stressed vowels.

The OU is a diphthong, which became a /o/ in some dialects (as in standard European Portuguese). It should not be reduced to /u/. Com stays /'kõ/ (which is stressed anyway).

About the final vowels becoming silent I can only speak for European Portuguese: the reduced E is almost always silent, the unstressed final /u/ can also be silent most of the times in relaxed speech, the reduced A also becomes silent in relaxed speech when followed by certain vowels, or joins the following A becoming a single /a/.


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> The OU is a diphthong, which became a /o/ in some dialects (as in standard European Portuguese). It should not be reduced to /u/. Com stays /'kõ/ (which is stressed anyway).



Aqui é mutíssimo comum que «com» vire _/kũ/, embora o dicionário fonético não o abone._


----------



## Guigo

For someone interested of knowing a bunch of different Brazilian accents, I recommend to check the following artists on youtube or similar sites:

Rio Grande do Sul: Kleiton & Kledir, Adriana Calcanhotto, Vitor Ramil
São Paulo (city): Toquinho, Mutantes, Guilherme Arantes
São Paulo (state) and parts of Centro-Oeste: Almir Sater, Sergio Reis, Vanessa da Matta
Rio de Janeiro (city): Chico Buarque, Paulinho da Viola, Paula Toller
Rio de Janeiro (Tijuca only): Mário Reis, Erasmo Carlos, Ivan Lins 
Minas Gerais: Milton Nascimento, 14-Bis, Beto Guedes
Bahia (Salvador): Caetano Veloso, Gilberto Gil, Simone
Pernambuco: Alceu Valença, Lenine, Chico Science
Ceará: Raimundo Fagner, Ednardo
Maranhão: Zeca Baleiro
Pará: Fafá de Belém, Leila Pinheiro


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Aqui é mutíssimo comum que «com» vire _/kũ/, embora o dicionário fonético não o abone._



Com um pedido de desculpas ao xiskxisk, eu diria que em Portugal também ('_estava com medo_', por exemplo).


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Aqui é mutíssimo comum que «com» vire _/kũ/, embora o dicionário fonético não o abone._


O que eu quis dizer é que não se deve tomar como regra reduzir as vogais nasais da mesma forma que são reduzidas as outras. Por norma isso não acontece.



Carfer said:


> Com um pedido de desculpas ao xiskxisk, eu diria que em Portugal também ('_estava com medo_', por exemplo).


Nunca vi ninguém pronunciar _cum_. O que acontece é reduzirem para c', e então _com um_ ficar _c'um_.

Na língua há sempre variação, eu não quis dizer que era impossível acontecer, quis dizer que por norma as vogais nasais não são reduzidas, muito menos de forma generalizada.


----------



## WannaBFluent

guihenning said:


> Aqui é mutíssimo comum que «com» vire _/kũ/, embora o dicionário fonético não o abone._


Thanks for the useful link, I favorite it in my browser!


----------



## Nino83

In European Portuguese there are also unstressed open /é/ /ó/ and /á/ in those words where some intervocalic consonant (most of the time an etymological /l, n, d/) was lost, for example predicar > preegar > pr*é*gar, colorar > coorar > c*ó*rar, gadanhou > gaanhou > g*á*nhou, or where a consonant in syllable coda was lost, like in director > dir*é*tor, adopção > ad*ó*ção, acção > *á*ção.
In absolute initial position /e/, /o/ and /a/ are not reduced, like in *ó*pção, h*ô*rário, *á*ltitude, *é*kologia.

Some other common feature of Brazilian Portuguese pronunciation:
- final stressed vowels before final s become falling diphthongs: luz /'lui̯s/ mas /'mai̯s/
- /eir/ and /our/ become monophthongs: Rio de Jan*ei*ro /hiu dʒi ʒa'n*e*ɾu/ l*ou*ro /'l*o*ɾu/
- /e/ and /o/ in pretonic syllables when are in hiatus are reduced to /i/ and /u/: t*e*atro /tʃ*i*'atru/ d*o*ente /d*u*'ẽntʃi/
- /l/ in syllable coda is vocalized: voltar /voʊ̯'ta(h)/
- an /i/ is placed between consonant clusters except sC, rC, lC, Cr, Cl: advogado /adʒ*i*vo'gadu/ observar /ob*i*seh'va(h)/


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> In absolute initial position /e/, /o/ and /a/ are not reduced, like in *ó*pção, h*ô*rário, *á*ltitude, *é*kologia.


_'Horário_'- creio que muitos portugueses pronunciam mais para 'u' que para 'ô': 'hurário'. Diria também que em '_opção_' a pronúncia do 'o' tende mais para 'ô' e em 'ecologia' ambos os 'o's soam 'u' ou muito próximo.


----------



## Nino83

Sim, Carfer, o que me parece importante é dizer que nessa posição estas vogais não seguem as normais regras de redução (ou seja, não são pronunciadas como *u*pção ou *ɨ*k(u)lugia).


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Sim, Carfer, o que me parece importante é dizer que nessa posição estas vogais não seguem as normais regras de redução (ou seja, não são pronunciadas como *u*pção ou *ɨ*k(u)lugia).



Sim, nisso estamos de acordo.


----------



## Nino83

Sobre a ditongação das vogais tónicas antes do "s" final, esse fenómeno é normal no sudeste e no sul mas isso não acontece no nordeste.

Por exemplo, _luz_ e _azuis_ (na canção "o barquinho", escrita por Roberto Menescal, ES e Ronaldo Boscoli, RJ) e _paz_ e _mais_ (in "brigas nunca mais") rimam.

Pelo contrário, os cantores nordestinos pronunciam _luz,_ _paz, vez,_ sem ditongo.


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> _'Horário_'- creio que muitos portugueses pronunciam mais para 'u' que para 'ô': 'hurário'. Diria também que em '_opção_' a pronúncia do 'o' tende mais para 'ô' e em 'ecologia' ambos os 'o's soam 'u' ou muito próximo.



Attention, the non reduction of the initial E is a common error!

In EP E can reduce to /ɨ/ or /i/, in that case it reduces to /i/: ecologia = /i.k(u).lu.'ʒi.ɐ/, economia, herói, energia, herdade, evento, exacto, elefante, helicóptero, e, etc. All those words start with the sound I.


Another situation where E reduces to /i/ in EP is alike you described for BP, before a hiatus: real, teatro, quinze anos, etc.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Attention, the non reduction of the initial E is a common error!
> 
> In EP E can reduce to /ɨ/ or /i/, in that case it reduces to /i/: ecologia = /i.k(u).lu.'ʒi.ɐ/



Sure?
Joana Teles, RTP: "biodanza, também é denominada dança da vida, é uma forma de [*ɛ*k(u)luʒiɐ umɐnɐ]"
Veja 
*Biodanza – Ecologia Humana no site RTP.*


Esse é o primeiro resultado no google 

Segundo o artigo que você linkou, a palavra "ecologia" faz parte do ponto 1.3 (palavras com radicais de origem grega) e pronuncia-se com uma vogal media frontal aberta, [ɛ].

P.S.
Provavelmente somos um pouco _off-topic_, porque estamos a falar de pronúncia europeia


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> In European Portuguese there are also unstressed open /é/ /ó/ and /á/ in those words where some intervocalic consonant (most of the time an etymological /l, n, d/) was lost, for example predicar > preegar > pr*é*gar, colorar > coorar > c*ó*rar, gadanhou > gaanhou > g*á*nhou, or where a consonant in syllable coda was lost, like in director > dir*é*tor, adopção > ad*ó*ção, acção > *á*ção.
> In absolute initial position /e/, /o/ and /a/ are not reduced, like in *ó*pção, h*ô*rário, *á*ltitude, *é*kologia.



This is how people in Northeastern Brazil tend to pronounce as well. Eu diria até que alguns nordestinos escancariam as vogais todas e diriam /écólógía/ ou até /hórário/.


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> This is how people in Northeastern Brazil tend to pronounce as well. Eu diria até que alguns nordestinos escancariam as vogais todas e diriam /écólógía/ ou até /hórário/.



Esse fenómeno parece que seja devido a uma harmonização vocálica presente na fala do nordeste:
c*ê*rv*ê*ja, c*ô*rr*ê*io mas m*é*lh*ó*r, n*ó*v*é*la, m*ó*r*á*l, ou seja quando a vogal tónica é fechada, a vogal pretónica se fecha e nos outros contextos a vogal pretónica se abre.
Mas não tem correlação com as pretónicas abertas do português europeu, que são presentes só quando desapareceu uma consoante.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Mas não tem correlação com as pretónicas abertas do português europeu, que são presentes só quando desapareceu uma consoante.


Interessante saber. Só sabia que falam tais palavras de maneira bem próxima à portuguesa. E até achei que pudesse haver alguma correlação, uma vez que o nordeste, por ter tido menor influência estrangeira, ainda conserva alguns traços lusitanos na fala que já se perderam no restante do país.
E agora estamos, definitivamente, _off-topic_


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Guihenning, poderia me dizer por favor, se é normal o fato de eu ouvir os brasileiros pronunciarem a M como um N?


----------



## guihenning

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Guihenning, poderia me dizer por favor, se é normal o fato de eu ouvir os brasileiros pronunciarem a M como um N?


Tem exemplos para citar? Não me recordo de ninguém que fale assim.
O contrário eu já ouvi, como aqui se ouve o nome da letra Y como /ípsilom/ em vez de /ípsilon/


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

guihenning said:


> Tem exemplos para citar? Não me recordo de ninguém que fale assim.
> O contrário eu já ouvi, como aqui se ouve o nome da letra Y como /ípsilom/ em vez de /ípsilon/



Por exemplo:

-Porém
-Vem
-Armazem

Tenho a impressão de ouvir um N no final de cada palavra.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que não. Não pronunciamos os Ms finais das palavras (quer no Brasil, quer em Portugal, pelo que ouço)
O que acontece é que a vogal anterior ao M é nasalizada. (similar ao que acontece no francês com palavras terminadas em N: _non; parlons; souhaitons…_)
po.ɾˈẽj - _porém_ (Rio de Janeiro).
vẽj - _vem_ (Rio de Janeiro).
aɦ.ma.zˈẽj - _armazém_ (Rio de janeiro).


----------



## xiskxisk

O N final é pronunciado, o M não.


----------



## mexerica feliz

*


xiskxisk said:



			Another situation where E reduces to /i/ in EP is alike you described for BP, before a hiatus: real, teatro, quinze anos, etc.
		
Click to expand...

*
Real [rjal] (com ditongo) é coisa de Portugal.
A gente pronuncia [h*e*'aw] (duas sílabas).

um [rjal] / [h*e*'aw]
bem diferente né?

PT> *real *rjal, *euro  *eu'ró
BR> *real *he'aw, *euro *'ewru

_um real; dois euros_
têm pronúncia diferente no Brasil e em Portugal


----------



## guihenning

Queria saber como o «O» final de «euro», em Portugal, foi-se abrir...


----------



## mexerica feliz

Em Portugal, a maioria das pessoas pronuncia _euros _como _euróx._
Também pronunciam _pro  _(para + o) como _pró  _(com a vogal aberta).


----------



## guihenning

Sim, nisso já reparei. Queria saber se há algum fenômeno que o explique.


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Interessante saber. Só sabia que falam tais palavras de maneira bem próxima à portuguesa. E até achei que pudesse haver alguma correlação, uma vez que o nordeste, por ter tido menor influência estrangeira, ainda conserva alguns traços lusitanos na fala que já se perderam no restante do país.



Uma reportagem da Rede Globo News (que você pode achar no youtube, "diferentes e peculiares sotaques brasileiros de cada região do país"), falando sobre o primero Atlas linguístico brasileiro (feito pela universidade federal da Bahia), diz que:

"Se você mora na parte de cima do país, está assistindo: télévisão. Uma letra e duas formas de falar: é na metade acima, ê na metade a baixo dessa línea imaginária" (3'02")

"A origem dessa diferência é antiga e os profesores não têm uma única explicação. *Os colonizadores* que trouxeram a língua portuguesa pra cá, *falavam o e mais fechado, ê mesmo, e não é.*" (3'37")

Portanto, parece que esta abertura das vogais pretónicas é uma inovação nordestina.

Ao minuto 2'00" há uma belissima resposta da profesora, coordenadora do projeto AliB, Suzana Cardoso:

"P: Existe um sotaque padrão, no Brasil, professora?
R: Não.
P: Existe o certo e o errado?
R: Também não. O certo e o errado é o que se fixa na colectividade, não é? Agora, o que acontece é que certos usos acabam, não é, incontrando mais privilegios que outros por razões que não são linguísticas."

Portanto, voltando à pergunta inicial, tudo depende:
luz, paz, vez /lui̯s pai̯s vei̯s/ (sudeste, sul) /lus, pas, ves/ (nordeste) /lui̯ʃ pai̯ʃ vei̯ʃ/ (Rio de Janeiro)
nɔite, dia /nɔiti, dia/ (nordeste: Pernambuco, Maranhão, Pará, Paraiba, mais São Paulo (estado), Santa Catarina) /nɔi̯tʃi, dʒiɐ/ (outros lugares)
porta /pɔrtɐ/ (sul) /pɔɹtɐ/ (São Paulo, estado) /pɔhtɐ/ (outros lugares)

Tudo depende de qual sotaque quer aprender.


----------



## mexerica feliz

No Nordeste não se fala_ luç, paç, veç, _isso é a pronúncia do Sul e da cidade de Belo Horizonte.
No Nordeste é_ luiç, paiç, veiç_ (também _arrôiç, os avóiç_, _os orixáiç_) como em Vitória e em Brasília.
Em SP-capital se fala _luç _mas _veiç _e _paiç_ (no entanto umas pessoas da capital falam veç, paç,
mesmo assim no interior paulista se ouve com o i de apoio: luiç, veiç. paiç).


----------



## Nino83

mexerica feliz said:


> No Nordeste não se fala_ luç, paç, veç, _isso é a pronúncia do Sul e da cidade de Belo Horizonte.



Verdade.
Foram as pronúncias de João Gilberto e Djavan que me enganaram. 
Na Bahia parece que se diz "arrois".


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Real [rjal] (com ditongo) é coisa de Portugal.
> A gente pronuncia [h*e*'aw] (duas sílabas).
> 
> um [rjal] / [h*e*'aw]
> bem diferente né?



Tinha ideia que ambas as pronúncias existiam no Brasil.

Tanto aquela em que o E na coda seguido de vogal é pronunciado como /j/, formando ditongo, tal e qual a norma portuguesa, como há aquela em que pronunciam como /e/, com hiato, em duas sílabas.



mexerica feliz said:


> PT> *real *rjal, *euro  *eu'ró
> BR> *real *he'aw, *euro *'ewru
> 
> _um real; dois euros_
> têm pronúncia diferente no Brasil e em Portugal


Tens um pequeno erro aí, o EU é sempre /ew/, e a sílaba tónica também é igual. A única coisa que diferencia a pronúncia de ambos os países é em Portugal o O final ser aberto, o que até é uma pronúncia pouco convencional, já que o normal seria reduzir.

Portugal: /'ew.ɾɔ/ ou /'ew.ɾu/ (normativa e usada nalgumas regiões)
Brasil: /'ew.ɾu/



guihenning said:


> Sim, nisso já reparei. Queria saber se há algum fenômeno que o explique.


Também já me questionei.

Temos o caso do AO, que é um ditongo /aw/ que naturalmente se centraliza em /ɔ/.
Já no caso do para o, ou seja /'pɐ.ɾɐ u/, faria sentido centralizar em /o/. Não percebo o porquê da abertura do O, talvez porque existe crase.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Just a quick question :

How do you pronounce *barbárie *in Rio?
/barbarii/?

Obrigado


----------



## guihenning

Quase. Pronunciam, de acordo com o dicionário fonético, baɦ.bˈa.ɾɪ
Mas eu diria que talvez seja mais comum dizer baɦ.bˈa.ɾij 
Esperemos um carioca responder para ter a certeza.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Obrigado, sorry, I forgot to check the phonetic dictionary


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Quase. Pronunciam, de acordo com o dicionário fonético, baɦ.bˈa.ɾɪ
> Mas eu diria que talvez seja mais comum dizer baɦ.bˈa.ɾji
> Esperemos um carioca responder para ter a certeza.



/ji/ é possível?


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> /ji/ é possível?



Provavelmente queria dizer ii̯


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Provavelmente queria dizer ii̯


Acho que sim. Só copiei a palavra como constava no dicionário fonético. Mas bem sei que não é lá muito fiável.


----------



## Nino83

O /ji/ é um ditongo crescente com semiconsoante /j/ + a vogal /i/, como no inglês _year_ /jɪɹ̩, jɪɐ/. 
No IPA, o ditongo decrescente seria ii̯ (vogal + semivogal) mas muitas transcripções mais "largas" usam /ij/ também (mas o /j/ é o simbolo da semiconsoante, no de uma semivogal). 
O dicionário fonético, consequentemente, não é muito preciso, formalmente (questão de formalidade  ). 
Seria melhor usar /baɦ.bˈa.ɾii̯/ ou /baɦ.bˈa.ɾij/


----------



## mexerica feliz

baɦ.bˈa.ɾi:

estamos combinados?


----------

